# Dairy goat not eating....



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

This is my 3rd day milking my Sassan Nubian doe and this morning she did not eat her grain..  I gave her a check up look..and I did noticed she lost some wieght..which I thought was wierd becuase i'm feeding her A LOT more. I give her about http://www.statelinetack.com/item/e-z-f ... SLT771042/ 3/4ths to all the way filled with Total Goat, Alfafa and then a bit of goat mineral (only in the morning on the goat mineral) and she gets that 2 times a day! She also did not produce much milk..but my dad said he caught Ally (her baby from last year) trying to nurse on her..so have to figure out some thing there lol. She walks around looking and crying every once in a while..I thought maybe she was looking for her babbies..( Just weaned them) so I took her to the pen where they are and she did not really care. I wormed her thinking that is why she is losing weight. (last time she was wormed was in December. Do any of you know what is wrong her?? She is also 6 years old. (i've had her for 2 years) I milked her and gave the milk to the goat dog..(don't wanna use for my buckling im on bottle feeding.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Did you just get her? It's possible that if you did, she's just trying to get used to new things, which can throw her off feed and drop her production.

It wouldn't hurt to give some Probios, either.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

No I've had her for 2 years now. acutally a little over 2 years.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

What is her temperature? Always take a temperature if your goat is acting "off" or refuses food. 

What did you worm her with, how much did you give her and how long ago did you worm her? If you just wormed her you wouldn't be seeing a change in her weight yet...but if she had a heavy worm load she may need iron. Red Cell works great and is carried by most feed stores.  

Also, I like to give Vitamin B Complex to my goats whenever they seem "off"


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Does this sound like ketosis?


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

SO I know this is bad..but i don't have a themonater..  I only have a small herd and I've never had this happen.... I do have some vitamin B somplex and its ivermectin 3 MLs She was doing goodb but went off her feed this morning so I had my mom get some wormer from the house to give her. I think i'm gonna give her a shot this afternoon.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

bleatinghearts said:


> Does this sound like ketosis?


Could be... wouldn't hurt to give her some CMPK and see if that gives her a boost.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

What is CMPK? And where can I get it? Also what are signs of Ketosis?


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm just about to clock on at work. There is a post not too long ago about the supplement Jess mentioned. I'm sorry I'm not very much help right now. I hope its not something serious with your girl.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't find it...  What forum spot was it in?


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

figured out what it was! It was the food I've been feeding it to my does for a year now..But I guess they changed the ingrdiants because my other doe stopped eating it..so I gave them All grain and they both ate it..so i'm having different dairy goat feed.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

This is a great site.

http://www.jackmauldin.com/health/ketosis.htm

http://www.jackmauldin.com/health/acidosis.htm

Even if your doe is doing great and youve found the problem, these two conditions are really nice to be farmiliar with, just in case, for the future. :thumb:


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

Those are great!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> figured out what it was!


Glad you figured it out...great news... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks! I'm feeding them goat chow..and they are doing great and loving it.


----------

